# New from Utah.



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

This isn't really a forum for advertising...
but welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## HorseFunds (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry,
I did notice that advertising was strongly discouraged, if not actually forbidden. But I was just introducing myself and my site, basically to let everyone know pretty much what I do.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

over time we will learn what you do by what you tell us  feel free to add a direct link to this site in exchange for adding your link in your sig


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome horsefunds  Don't feel to bad, I didn't read the rules here till I was a member for about 3 months :lol: 
Please do read them: http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=437


----------



## HorseFunds (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, I've read the rules, and I've included a link out to the forum from the link in my sig, which should now be active. The link is on this page of my site: http://www.horsefunds.com


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome!


----------

